
White Empiricism Undermines General Relativity - hirundo
https://twitter.com/RealPeerReview/status/1203784021148340224
======
rekabis
Wow. A PhD, actively teaching, and this dribbles out.

Such is the wharrgarbl of the far left. I bet this paper is very popular among
the more woke SJWs.

------
dragonsngoblins
Is this parody? It reads like the kind of thing I would have written in
highschool to take the piss out of an annoying teacher

